# اصل شم النسيم   asmicheal



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2010)

*اصل شم النسيم   asmicheal 



محيط - سميرة سليمان 







"شم النسيم" أو "عيد الربيع" الذى يحتفل به - الاثنين المقبل - العالم كله على اختلاف شعوبه ودياناته وهو عيد مصري صدرته لمختلف شعوب العالم القديم .

"شم النسيم" احتفال شعبى عرفه التاريخ، أطلق الفراعنة على ذلك العيد اسم "عيد شموش" أي بعث الحياة، وحُرِّف الاسم على مر الزمن، وخاصة في العصر القبطي إلى اسم "شم" وأضيفت إليه كلمة النسيم نسبة إلى نسمة الربيع التي تعلن وصوله.*



 * احتفالات فرعونية*



​*



اللوتسيرجع بدء احتفال الفراعنة بذلك العيد رسمياً إلى عام 2700 ق.م أي في أواخر الأسرة الفرعونية الثالثة، ولو أن بعض المؤرخين يؤكد أنه كان معروفاً ضمن أعياد هليوبولس ومدينة "أون" وكانوا يحتفلون به في عصر ما قبل الأسرات.*
 *وتعود المصري القديم أن يبدأ صباح هذا اليوم - كما جاء فى البرديات القديمة - إهداء زوجته زهرة من اللوتس، كانت مظاهر الاحتفال كما وردت فى اكثر من بردية من برديات العقيدة الفرعونية  تبدأ بليلة الرؤية عند سفح الهرم الأكبر حيث يجتمع الناس في الساعة السادسة مساء فى احتفال رسمي أمام الواجهة الشمالية للهرم حيث يظهر قرص الشمس قبل الغروب خلال دقائق معدودة وكأنه يجلس فوق قمة الهرم .*
 *ووفق معتقدات الفراعنة التي نقلتها البردية " تظهر معجزة الرؤية عندما يشطر ضوء الشمس واجهة الهرم الأكبر إلى شطرين إيذانا بموعد عيد الخلق وبداية العام الجديد حيث يقوم الإله رع بالمرور في سماء مصر في سفينته المقدسة وبقرصه المجنح ثم يرسو فوق قمة الهرم الأكبر .. ثم يصعد إلى السفينة مرة أخرى وقت الغروب لتكمل مسيرتها فيصطبغ الأفق باللون الأحمر رمزا لدماء الحياة التي يبثها الإله من أنفاسه إلى الأرض ليبعث الحياة في مخلوقاتها وكائناتها من جديد ". *
 *وهذه الظاهرة الفلكية لفتت انتباه عالم الفلك البريطانى "ركتور" الذى كان يؤكد فى دراساته الطويلة أن مختلف علوم المعرفة عند الفراعنة كانت ترتكز على علم الفلك وأسراره وأن مايطلق عليه كلمة "سحر" من خوارق ومعجزات، ما هى إلا نظريات علمية بحتة ترتبط بالظواهر الفلكية التي اتخذوا منها مفتاحا لفك كثير من أسرار المعرفة المقدسة المرتبطة بعلوم الحياة .*
 *يخرج المحتفلون بعيد شم النسيم جماعات إلى الحدائق والحقول والمتنـزهات؛ ليكونوا في استقبال الشمس عند شروقها، وقد اعتادوا أن يحملوا معهم طعامهم وشرابهم، ويقضوا يومهم في الاحتفال بالعيد ابتداء من شروق الشمس حتى غروبها، وكانوا يحملون معهم أدوات لعبهم، ومعدات لهوهم، فتتزين الفتيات بعقود الياسمين، ويحمل الأطفال سعف النخيل المزين بالألوان والزهور، فتقام حفلات الرقص الجماعي على أنغام الناي والمزمار والقيثار، ودقات الدفوف، تصاحبها الأغاني والأناشيد الخاصة بعيد الربيع، كما تجري المباريات الرياضية والحفلات التمثيلية.*



 *البيض وعلاقته بالحياة*


​* يرمز البيض إلى خلق الحياة من الجماد، وقد صوَّرت بعض برديات منف الإله "بتاح" – إله الخلق عند الفراعنة - وهو يجلس على الأرض على شكل البيضة التي شكلها من الجماد.*
 *وكانوا ينقشون عليه الدعوات والأمنيات بألوان مستخلصة من الطبيعة، ويجمعونه في سلال من زعف النخيل الأخضر ويتركونه فى شرفات المنازل.      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


بيضة مرسوم عليها فراعنة*
 *وقد أخذ العالم عن مصر القديمة أكل البيض فى شم النسيم فصار البيض الملون هو رمز عيد الفصح الذى يتزامن مع شم النسيم ..وقد اشتهر عن الملكة مارى ملكة اسكتلندا أنها كانت ترسل إلى أصدقائها فى عيد الفصح البيض المصنوع من الحلوى ، أما الملكة فكتوريا فكانت ترسل لأصدقائها بيضا حقيقيا مسلوقا وملونا ومنقوشا عليه بعض الأقوال المأثورة التي كانت تهواها.*
 *وقيل أن أشهر أنواع البيض بيضة هنرى الثاني التي بعث بها إلى "ديانادى بمواتييه" وكانت علبة صدف على شكل بيضة بها عقد من اللؤلؤ الثمين ،كما بعث لويس الرابع عشر للآنسة "دى لا فاليير" علبة بشكل بيضة ضمنها قطعة خشب من الصلب عليه المسيح ..ولويس الخامس عشر أهدى خطيبته "مدام دى بارى" بيضة حقيقية من بيض الدجاج مكسوة بطبقة رقيقة من الذهب.*
 *وكلف قيصر روسيا "الإسكندر الثالث" الصائغ "كارل فابرج" بصناعة بيضة لزوجته 1884م، استمر في صنعها ستة أشهر كانت محلاة بالعقيق والياقوت، وبياضها من الفضة وصفارها من الذهب، وفي كل عام يهديها مثلها حتى أبطلتها الثورة الشيوعية 1917م.*
 *يقول د. زاهي حواس أمين المجلس الأعلى للآثار كما نقلت عنه جريدة "الأهرام" المصرية أن من مظاهر العيد عند القدماء تلوين البيض بألوان زاهية بعناصر من الطبيعة مثل البقدونس، والبصل الأخضر وخلاصة مغلي البنجر والرمان لتلوينه بالأحمر، وتلوينه بالأزرق من نتاج بعض الزهور والأصفر بمنقوع ورق البصل الجاف.*
 *وكان الفراعنة يعتقدون كذلك إن العالم في الأصل بيضة كبيرة الحجم ثم انقسمت جزءين..السماء في نصفها العلوي و"الأرض" في السفلي..لذا اعتبروها أصل الحياة ورمز استمراريتها.*



 *البصل قاهر الموت*

​*ظهر البصل ضمن أطعمة العيد التقليدية أيام الأسرة السادسة وارتبط ظهوره -كما ورد فى إحدى برديات أساطير منف القديمة - بأحد ملوك الفراعنة الذي كان له طفل وحيد أصيب بمرض غامض أقعده عن الحركة لعدة سنوات وعجز الأطباء والكهنة في معبد منف عن علاجه.*
 *ولجأ الفرعون إلى الكاهن الاكبر لمعبد "اون" معبد اله الشمس ، وفق البردية الفرعونية، والذى أرجع سبب مرض الابن الى سيطرة الأرواح الشريرة عليه وأمر بوضع ثمرة ناضجة من البصل تحت رأس الأمير بعد ان قرأ عليها بعض التعاويذ ..كما علق على السرير وأبواب الغرف بالقصر أعواد البصل الاخضر لطرد الارواح الشريرة، وعند شروق الشمس قام بشق ثمرة البصل ووضع عصيرها فى أنف الأمير الذى شفى تدريجيا من مرضه ..ومنذ ذلك الوقت اعتبره الفراعنة من النباتات المقدسة، وقد ارتبط عندهم بإرادة الحياة وقهر الموت والتغلب على المرض، فكانوا يعلقون البصل في المنازل وعلى الشرفات، كما كانوا يعلقونه حول رقابهم، ويضعونه تحت الوسائد، وما زالت تلك العادة منتشرة بين كثير من المصريين حتى اليوم.*



 
 *الفسيخ للرزق والخير*


​*



الأسر تخرج للتنزهأما الفسيخ – أو "السمك المملح" – فقد ظهر بين الأطعمة التقليدية في الاحتفال بالعيد في عهد الأسرة الخامسة، مع بدء الاهتمام بتقديس النيل، وقد أظهر المصريون القدماء براعة شديدة في حفظ الأسماك وتجفيفها وصناعة الفسيخ، وكان ذلك يعني الخير والرزق والملح يقى من الميكروبات .*

 *وقد ذكر "هيرودوت" – المؤرخ اليوناني الذي زار مصر في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد وكتب عنها - أنهم كانوا يأكلون السمك المملح في أعيادهم.*
 *وسبب اعتبار السمك المملح من الأكلات الفرعونية يرجع إلى أنهم كانوا يمتنعون عن أكله في الشتاء ويحفظونه بطريقة التمليح لقتل الميكروبات الموجودة فيه ثم يخزن داخل أبراش بين طبقات من الملح لا يفتحونها إلا في الصيف.*


 
 *الخس والخصوبة*

​*كان الخَسُّ من النباتات المفضلة في ذلك اليوم، وقد عُرِف منذ عصر الأسرة الرابعة، وكان يُسَمَّى بالهيروغليفية "عب"، واعتبره المصريون القدماء من النباتات المقدسة، فنقشوا صورته تحت أقدام إله التناسل عندهم.*
 *وقد لفت ذلك أنظار بعض علماء السويد – في العصر الحديث- فقاموا بإجراء التجارب والدراسات على نبات الخس، وكشفت تلك البحوث والدراسات عن حقيقة عجيبة، فقد ثبت لهم أن ثمة علاقة وثيقة بين الخس والخصوبة، واكتشفوا أن زيت الخس يزيد في القوة الجنسية لاحتوائه على فيتامين (هـ) بالإضافة إلى بعض هرمونات التناسل.*
 *ومن الأطعمة التي حرص قدماء المصريين على تناولها أيضًا في الاحتفال بعيد "شم النسيم" نبات الحمص الأخضر، وهو ما يعرف عند المصريين باسم "الملانة"، وقد جعلوا من نضوج ثمرة الحمص وامتلائها إشارة إلى مقدم الربيع.*
 *ومن بين تقاليد شم النسيم الفرعونية القديمة التزين بعقود زهور الياسمين وهو محرف من الاسم الفرعوني القديم (ياسمون) وكانوا يصفون الياسمين بأنه عطر الطبيعة التي تستقبل به الربيع، وكانوا يستخرجون منه في موسم الربيع عطور الزينة وزيت البخور الذي يقدم ضمن قرابين المعابد عند الاحتفال بالعيد.*



 *شم النسيم ينشط الذاكرة*

​*





تبادل إهداء الزهور وتزيين المنازل بباقات الورود يعتبر من أهم مظاهر الاحتفال بشم النسيم ولمزيد من الاستمتاع بهذه المناسبة يقدم خبير الاتيكيت وآداب السلوك سيد حسن السيد النصائح التالية:
- الإكثار من شم الورود يساعد على تذكر الأشياء حيث أكد الباحثون أن رائحة الورود تنشط مركز الذاكرة في المخ.*
 *- تزيين المنازل بباقات الورود المختلفة الألوان في شم النسيم وسيلة لتجديد النشاط والحيوية وتوفير جو الهدوء وأيضا التداوي مع بعض الأمراض حيث ثبت علميا أن اللونين الأحمر والأصفر من الألوان المنشطة واللون البنفسجي يساعد على تقليل الاضطرابات الهرمونية أما اللون البرتقالي فهو ينشط الجهاز الهضمي كما أن لون النباتات الخضراء مفيد للقلب والرئتين.*

 *- شم النسيم فرصة لتسوية الخلافات والتصالح بين الأفراد باستخدام لغة الزهور حيث أن تبادل إهدائها يعتبر تعبيرا عن المودة والألفة والمحبة واستمرار التواصل.*



 *
 المصدر : 
* 

*http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=117523&pg=1*


*مع تعديل *


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اصل شم النسيم*

أولاً: عيد شمّ النسيم هو عيد مصري قديم، كان أجدادنا المصريون يحتفلون به مع مطلع فصل الربيع.
وكلمة "شم النسيم" هي كلمة قبطية (مصرية)، ولا تعني "استنشاق الهواء الجميل"، بل تعني: "*بستان الزروع*"..  "شوم" تعني "بستان"، و"نيسيم" تعنى "الزروع"..  وحرف "إن" بينهما للربط مثل *of* في الإنجليزية..  فتصير الكلمة "شوم إن نسيم" بمعنى "بستان الزروع"..  وقد تطوَّر نطق الكلمة مع الزمن فصارت "شم النسيم" التي يظن الكثيرون أنها كلمة عربية، مع انها في الأصل قبطية (مصرية)..


*ثانياً: بعد انتشار المسيحية في مصر * حتى غطتها بالكامل في القرن الرابع، واجه المصريون مشكلة في الاحتفال بهذا العيد (شم النسيم)، إذ أنه كان يقع دائماً داخل موسم الصوم الكبير المقدس الذي يسبق عيد القيامة المجيد..  وفترة الصوم Fasting تتميَّز بالنُسك الشديد والاختلاء والعبادة العميقة، مع الامتناع طبعاً عن جميع الأطعمة التي من أصل حيواني..  فكانت هناك صعوبة خلال فترة الصوم في الإحتفال بعيد الربيع، بما فيه من انطلاق ومرح وأفراح ومأكولات..  لذلك رأى المصريون المسيحيون وقتها تأجيل الاحتفال بعيد الربيع (شم النسيم) إلى ما بعد فترة الصوم، واتفقوا على الاحتفال به في اليوم التالي لعيد القيامة المجيد، والذي يأتي دائماً يوم أحد، فيكون عيد شم النسيم يوم الإثنين التالي له.



*

* 


ثالثاً: بخصوص تحديد موعد عيد القيامة، فهذا له حساب فلكي طويل، يُسمى "حساب الإبقطي" *Epacte*، وهي كلمة معناها: "عُمر القمر في بداية شهر توت القبطي من كل عام"..
وقد تم وضع هذا الحساب في القرن الثالث الميلادي، بواسطة الفلكي المصري "بطليموس الفرماوي" (من بلدة فرما بين بورسعيد والعريش) في عهد البابا ديميتريوس الكرام (البابا البطريرك رقم 12 بين عامي 189 – 232 م).  وقد نُسِب هذا الحساب للأب البطريرك، فدُعِيَ "*حساب الكرمة*"..
وهذا الحساب يحدد موعد الإحتفال بعيد القيامة المسيحي بحيث يكون موحداً في جميع أنحاء العالم.  وبالفعل وافق على العمل به جميع أساقفة روما وأنطاكية وأورشليم في ذلك الوقت، بناء على ما كتبه لهم البابا ديميتريوس الكرام في هذا الشأن.  ولم عُقِدَ مجمع نيقية عام 325 م أقرَّ هذا الترتيب، والتزمت به جميع الكنائس المسيحية حتى عام 1528 م كما سنذكر فيما بعد..


 هذا الحساب يراعي أن يكون الأحتفال بعيد القيامه موافقاً للشروط التالية:



1- أن يكون يوم أحد..  لأن قيامة الرب كانت فعلاً يوم أحد.
2- أن يأتي بعد الاعتدال الربيعي (21 مارس).
3- أن يكون بعد فصح اليهود..  لأن القيامة جاءت بعد الفصح اليهودي..
وحيث أن الفصح يكون في يوم 14 من الشهر العبري الأول من السنة العبرية (القمرية)..  فلابد أن يأتي الاحتفال بعيد القيامة بعد اكتمال القمر في النصف الثاني من الشهر العبرى القمري..
وأيضا لأن الفصح اليهودى مرتبط بالحصاد، عملاً بقول الرب لموسى النبي في (سفر اللاويين 4:23-12) (نص الكتاب موجود هنا بموقع أنبا تكلا)، والحصاد عند اليهود دائماً يقع بين شهري إبريل ومايو (وهي شهور شمسية)..  لذلك كان المطلوب تأليف دورة، هي مزيج من الدورة الشمسية والدورة القمرية، *ليقع عيد القيامه بين شهري ابريل ومايو..  فلا يقع قبل الأسبوع الأول من أبريل، أو يتأخر عن الأسبوع الأول من شهر مايو. 

* الفكرة الرئيسيّة أنّ عيد القيامة بحساب الإبقطي لا يأتي قبل الاعتدال الربيعي الذي هو 21 مارس كما أوضحنا بعاليه، *وحيث أنّ هناك تعديل في السنة الميلاديّة صار حتّى الآن 13 يومًا يصير الاعتدال الربيعي الآن في 3 أبريل* (كما نرى في عيد الميلاد الذي كان 25 ديسمبر وصار 7 يناير)..
والمجال لا يتسع لشرح كل التفاصيل، ولكن الحساب في مُجمله هو عبارة عن دورة تتكون من تسعة عشر عاماً، وتتكرر..

 وعلى لسان هذا الحساب لا يأتي عيد القيامة قبل 4 إبريل ولا بعد 8 مايو..  ثم يأتي عيد شم النسيم تالياً له..


 وستجد هنا في موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هبمانوت تفاصيل أكثر عن حساب الابقطى في قسم الطقوس القبطية.
*وقد استمر موعد الإحتفال بعيد القيامة موحدً عند جميع الطوائف المسيحية في العالم، طبقاً لهذا الحساب القبطي، حتى عام 1582*  م حين أدل البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما تعديلاً على هذا الترتيب، بمقتضاه صار عيد القيامة عند الكنائس الغربية يقع بعد اكتمال البدر الذي يلي الاعتدال الربيعي مباشرةً، بغض النظر عن الفصح اليهودى (مع أن قيامة السيد المسيح جاءت عقب فصح اليهود حسب ما جاء في الأناجيل الأربعة).  فمن ثَمَّ أصبح عيد القيامه عند الغربيين يأتي أحياناً في نفي يوم احتفال الشرقيين به، وأحياناً يأتي مبكراً عنه (من أسبوع واحد إلى خمسة أسابيع على أقصى تقدير)، ولا يأتي أبداً متأخراً عن احتفال الشرقيين بالعيد.
وجدير بالذكر أن البروتستانت لم يعجبهم التعديل الكاثوليكي على موعد الاحتفال بعيد القيامة، وظلوا يعيِّدون طبقاً لتقوم الإبقطى الشرقى حتى عام 1775 م، ولكن مع ازدياد النفوذ الغربي اضطروا لترك التقويم الأصيل وموافقة التقوم الغريغوري..!
إذن، فالغرض من حساب الأبقطي هو تحديد يوم عيد القيامة تبعاً للفصح اليهودي، وعليه يمكن تحديد الأعياد التالية له..
 وجدير بالذكر أن الاحتفال بعيد القيامة عام 2007 كان موحداً بين كل الكنائس المسيحية في العالم..
 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]



[/FONT]- المرجع: مقال "حول موعد عيد القيامه وشم النسيم" - القمص يوحنا نصيف
- كتاب قصّة الكنيسة القبطيّة (الجزء الأول) - إيريس حبيب المصري
- السنكسار 
- مقال للقمّص بيشوي كامل حول شمّ النسيم
- قسم التقويم و حساب الأبقطي




المصدر :         http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V.../039-Coptic-Easter-Date-n-Sham-El-Nessim.html​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اصل شم النسيم*




​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اصل شم النسيم*

*

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## dodoz (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اصل شم النسيم*

*ميرسى لييكى ياقمرر*
*معلومات حلوة جدا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اصل شم النسيم*


صحيح عيد مصري

مشكورة كنت لسا بحاول اسأل عنه

لانه اول مرة اسمع بيه هنا بالمنتدى

ارجو ان يعاد على الجميع بالخير والبركات

مشكورة اسميشال

مواضيعك مفيدة


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2012)

للرفع بناء على طلب


----------



## grges monir (7 أبريل 2012)

معلومات شيقة وجميلة
 انا كنت هسال لية  شم النسيم بيجىورا عيد القيامة لاقيت  الاجابة فى مضمون الموضوع
 شكرا اسماشيل


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2012)

بالصور.. طرق متنوعة و مختلفة لعمل الرنجة
 
 *في **أعياد الربيع  نتناول الأسماك المملحة التي تعد عادة قديمة  عُرفت لدى القدماء المصريين. *
 
 
 
* إليك بعض طرق تحضير الرنجة، ولكن قبل  استعراضها تعرفي على طرق تنظيفها.*
 *خطوات تنظيف الرنجة :​*
*​*
*​*
*

*
*​**





 							 							 					   					   					 					 					 						1-	أحضري سمكة من أسماك الرنجة وقومي بقطع رأسها بواسطة سكين حادة .*
*





 							 							 					   					   					 					 					 						2-	بواسطة السكين قومي بفتح الرنجة من الجانب الذي يوجد به الزعانف .*
*





   							 							 					   					   					 					 					 						3-	أفرغي   محتوياتها الداخلية وتأكدي من تنظيفها جيدا وأنها خالية من الشوائب .*
*





 							 							 					   					   					 					 					 						4-	انزعي جلد السمكة برفق من أعلى لأسفل.*
*





   							 							 					   					   					 					 					 						5-	أخرجي الشوك   من داخل الرنجة عن طريق استخدام حافة السكين كما هو مبين بالشكل .*
*





 							 							 					   					   					 					 					 						6-	انزعي باقي الشوك من الجوانب بيديك.*
*





 							 							 					   					   					 					 					 						7-	كرري الخطوات على باقي الكمية وضعيها في طبق لتكون جاهزة للاستخدام.*
 
*



*
 *لفائف الرنجة مع الصوص اللذيذ :​*
*​*
*​ **المقادير :​*
*​*
*​ 					 					 						 						 					 					 					 					 					  					 		  			 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						أربع   أسماك من الرنجة المخلية*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						بصلة صغيرة مقطعة شرائح*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						كوب فلفل أخضر مقطع*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						ورقتا لورى*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						كوب بقدونس*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						ثلثا كوب من الخل*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						ثلثا كوب ماء*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						ملح وفلفل أسود*
* طريقة التحضير :​*
*​*
*​ 					 					 						 						 					 					 					 					 					  					 		  			 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						انثري   الملح والفلفل الأسود على الرنجة المخلية .*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						لفي سمك الرنجة على شكل لفائف   اسطوانية الشكل وثبتيها بعصا خشبي.*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						ضعي لفائف الرنجة في  صينية ثم   ضعي عليها حلقات البصل ، الفلفل المقطع ، ورق اللورى ، الخل و  الماء ثم   غطي الصينية بورق الألومنيوم وضعيها في الفرن في درجة حرارة 350  لمدة من   45 إلى 60 دقيقة حتى تنضج .*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						أخرجي الرنجة من الفرن واتركيها   حتى تبرد ثم ضعيها في طبق التقديم .*
*



*
* طريقة جديدة لعمل الرنجة المخللة :​*
*​*
*​ المقادير:​*
*​*
*​ 					 					 						 						 					 					 					 					 					  					 		  			 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						أربع   أسماك من الرنجة*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						ثلثا كوب عصير ليمون*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						أربع ملاعق دقيق أبيض*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						كوب زيت*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						ثلثا كوب خل أبيض*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						ثلثا كوب من الماء*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						ثلاثة أوراق لورى*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						كوب فلفل أخضر مقطع صغيرا*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						كوب بصل مقطع شرائح*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						شرائح ليمون للتزيين " حسب رغبتك  "*
* طريقة التحضير :​*
*​*
*​ 					 					 						 						 					 					 					 					 					  					 		  			 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						اغسلي   الرنجة جيدا ونظفيها جيدا  .*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						انثري كمية قليلة من عصير  الليمون  على البطارخ وضعي كمية من الملح عليها وكمية أخرى داخل وخارج كل  سمكة.*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						ضعي الزيت في مقلاة على  النار،   ضعي كل سمكة في الدقيق ثم في الزيت وقلبيها على الجانبين لمدة 3  دقائق ثم   أخرجيها وضعيها في طبق واتركيها حتى تبرد .*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						أحضري قدرا وضعي فيه  البصل ،   الخل ، الماء ، الفلفل المقطع ، عصير الليمون ، ورق اللوى ثم ضعيها  على   النار واتركيها حتى تغلي ثم ارفعيها عن النار وضعيه جانبا حتى تبرد .   *
 
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						رشي خليط الليمون والخل على طبق   الرنجة ثم غطيه وضعيه في الثلاجة لمدة 24 ساعة .*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						أخرجي الطبق من الثلاجة وضعيعليه   شرائح الليمون ثم قدميه لعائلتك .*
*



*
* طريقة عمل الرنجة بالكريمة البيضاء :​*
*​*
*​ المقادير :​*
*​*
*​ 					 					 						 						 					 					 					 					 					  					 		  			 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						اربع   أسماك رنجة*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						كوب كريمة طبخ*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						ملعقة كبيرة من الزيت*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						ملح وفلفل أسود*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						كوب بصل مقطع شرائح*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						ملعقة صغيرة من المستردة*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						فلفل حار مقطع صغيرا*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						نصف كوب كزبرة*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						شرائح ليمون للتزيين*
* طريقة التحضير :​*
*​*
*​ 					 					 						 						 					 					 					 					 					  					 		  			 					 					 					    					   					   					 					 					 						اغسلي   السمك جيدا ونظفيه، بواسطة السكين قومي بعمل فتحات على جانبي السمكة .*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						ادهني الرنجة بالزيت والخل   واجعليها تتخلل في الفتحات التي قمتِ بها في السمكة.*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						احضري مقلاة ضعيها على  النار   وضعي فيها كمية من الزيت ثم ضعي الرنجة وقلبيها على الجانبين لمدة 3  دقائق   ثم أخرجيها من الزيت واتركيها لتبرد .*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						اخلطي باقي المحتويات جيدا ما  عدا  الفلفل الحار والكزبرة .*
*  						 					 					 					 					 					  					 					 					 					 					      					   					   					 					 					 						ضعي الرنجة في طبق التقديم، ضعي   الخليط عليها ثم انثري الفلفل الحار والكزبرة وشرائح الليمون على السطح   للتزيين. *
​​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2012)

فى عيد شم النسيم من كل عام نقوم بتلوين البيض للأطال بألوان طبيعية وجميلة للغاية
 ونحن اليوم نعرض عليكم طرق تلوين بيض شم النسيم بالطرق الطبيعية حتى لا يصبح ضار
 وتكون الألوان كلها طبيعية وليست صناعية
 ملحوظة
 *لتثبيت تلك الالوان يوضع خل مع ماء السلق ويغطى الاناء اثناء السلق ولتلميعها يستخدم زيت يدهن بها.*
 *و ممكن اى اتنين من دول يدوا الوان تانية*

* طريقة تلوين بيض شم النسيم 7 الوان من الطبيعة*



*1-للون الاصفر والبرتقالى (قشر البصل او قشر الجزر او قشر البرتقال حسب تركيزهما )*

 *2-للون الاحمر(فراولة او بنجر )*

 *3-للون البنفسج (الكركديه)*

 *4-للون الازرق (الكرنب )*

 *5-للون الاصفر (الكركم او ورق البصل)*

 *6-للون الاخضر (السبانخ او البقدونس)*

 *7-للون البنى (النسكافيه او الشاى)*




​


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2012)

نفسي هتروح للرنجه تانى كدة​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2015)

​

الفسيخ والرنجة والملوحة والفرق بينهم


1 - الفسيخ 
هو من سمك "الـســـردين"... وتم تمليحه في "براميل" خشب أو أيضا في صفائح

الفسيخ والرنجة والملوحة والفرق بينهم

2 - الرنجة 
سمك الكابلياو ... تم تنظيف الأمعاء .... ووضعه في "غرفة التبخير ، بخشب معين" عادة نوعين مختلفين .. آيشين و بيركه 
كلاهما من "المياه المالحة" مثل سمك الباكالاه أيضا 

الفسيخ والرنجة والملوحة والفرق بينهم

1 - الملوحة 
.. سمك من "المياه الحلوة ... النيل عادة ... "سمك البقار" ... ويتم تمليحه مثل الفسيخ ... ومصدره غالبا ... الريف و جنوب مصر "الصعيد" 

الفرق الوحيد .. هو في "الــــــرائحة" ... و "الطعم" .. و "تماسك اللحم" ، حيث أن سمك المياه المالحة متماسك أقوي 

----------------------

 النصائح الهامة قبل أكل هذه الأسماك المملحة :

-  تجميد هذه الأسماك قبل تناولها لمدة48 ساعة وذلك لقتل ما يوجد بها من طفيليات وجراثيم .

- يمكنك أن تقليها في الزيت لذا عليك تسخين الزيت جيدا قبل وضع هذه الأسماك في الزيت وتركها لمدة دقيقتين حتى تتشوح جميع الجوانب.

-  لابد من عصر الليمون علي هذه الأطعمة للقضاء علي البكتيريا وإزالة الرأس والأحشاء .

- تناول كميات كبيرة من الخضراوات مع هذه الأسماك المملحة كالبصل الأخضر والخس و الجزر نظرا لإحتوائهم على الفيتامينات .

- ينصح بتناول البقدونس والبرتقال و الموز بعد تناول هذه الأسماك لإحتوائها على البوتاسيوم الذي يساعد على إخراج الأملاح الزائدة من الجسم .


منقول 




=


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 أبريل 2015)

ميرسى للمعلومات حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2015)

​
فلكلور فرعونى محب للحياة وليس عبادة اصنام يا ......
---------------------
7مشروبات تخلصك من انتفاخ البطن بعد تناول الفسيخ والرنجة
تلعب المشروبات الطبيعية دورا رائعا في محاربة انتفاخ البطن وتحجيم زيادة معدل الغازات في المعدة، خاصة بعد تناول الأطعمة المملحة التي يكثر تناولها هذه الأيام، في إطار الاحتفال بأعياد شم النسيم والربيع.

يقول الدكتور علاء الدين عثمان اختصاصى التغذية العلاجية: إن تناول أطعمة الفسيخ والرنجة والبيض ومأكولات الربيع، يمكن أن يسبب بعض الاضطرابات المعدية خاصة مع الإفراط في تناولها وسط حفاوة الأسرة والاحتفالات الجماعية في شم النسيم، الأمر الذي تمكن السيطرة عليه من خلال تناول بعض المشروبات والعصائر المنزلية التي تمنح المعدة الراحة وتقضى على الانتفاخ والغازات. 

1- شرب كميات كبيرة من السوائل بما يقارب ثمانية أكواب، بما يضمن تنظيف الجسم والتخلص من النفايات ومحاربة الانتفاخ.

2- تناول الشاي مع النعناع، فهو مفيد جدا للجهاز الهضمي وتهدئة القولون ويقلل من الغازات. 

3- اليانسون: تغلى بذوره في المياه ويضاف إليه بعض السكر حسب الرغبة ويتم تناوله ساخنا عقب أكل الفسيخ والرنجة.

4- الزنجبيل: تناول ملعقة من الزنجبيل قبل الفسيخ والرنجة، يعالج بشكل سريع وفعال انتفاخ البطن ويمنع تراكم الغازات. 

5- البقدونس: الحرص على تناوله مع الفسيخ خلال شم النسيم، يحد من تأثير الأملاح ويقلل من احتمالية التعرض لآلام المعدة والجهاز الهضمي.

6- بذور الشمر: بنقع 2 ملعقة من بذور الشمر في كوب من الماء المغلي وملعقة من القرفة وتغطيته لمدة خمس دقائق، ثم الشرب منه فهو مفيد جدا.

7- الكراوية: ملعقة من الكراوية في كوب من الماء المغلي وتركها لمدة ربع ساعة وتناوله ساخنا، يهدئ المعدة ويخلصك من المغص والانتفاخ نهائيا.


http://www.vetogate.com/1580878



---------------------
بعد أكل الفسيخ والرنجة.. أسرع طرق التخلص من الرائحة الكريهة بالمنزل

بعد تناول مأكولات شم النسيم من فسيخ ورنجة دائما ما يمتلئ المنزل بالرائحة الكريهة، ويقدم "اليوم السابع" أفضل طرق التخلص من هذه الروائح الكريهة. 

قشر الليمون أو البرتقال: يمكنك استخدام قشر الليمون أو البرتقال فى التخلص من الروائح الكريهة بعد تجفيفه فى الفرن، ويمكنك وضع واحدة أو اثنتين من هذه القشور فى أدراج الخزانة أو بين الملابس، للتخلص من الروائح الكريهة. 




الخل: ويعتبر الخل وسيلة فعالة لإزالة رائحة سيئة من أى سطح أو غرفة، ويمكنك وضع وعاء من الخل فى الغرفة وسوف تختفى الرائحة فى خلال 24 ساعة.



القهوة: وبالنسبة لرائحة الفسيخ فى الثلاجة فيمكنك التخلص منها بوضع قليل من القهوة فى وعاء مفتوح فى الثلاجة، وسوف تختفى الرائحة فى دقائق. كما يمكنك فرك اليدين بتفل القهوة التركى، أو قطرات من زيت النعناع أو اللافندر والورد القرنفل، لتتخلص من الرائحة المزعجة، مع مضغ ورق النعناع الطازج والقرنفل.




البخور: يفضل استخدام البخور بعد تناول الفسيخ والرنجة، لما له من خاصية طبيعية فى امتصاص الروائح غير المرغوب فيها وتعطير الهواء بطريقة طبيعية.





"البيكنج بودر": يمكن استخدام البيكنج باودر لإزالة الرائحة الكريهة من السجاد والأثاث، والملابس، عن طريق رش بعض البودرة فوق الأسطح التى تنبعث منها رائحة أو فى غرفة وتترك لمدة ساعة، ثم ينظف المكان. 

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/4/1...لص-من-الرائحة-الكريهة-با/2139767#.VS0_tfnF9ic

-------------------------------
للتخلص من ريحة الفسيخ او السمك او الثوم او اى ريحة زفارة او اى ريحة بتفضل فى ايدك بعد الاكل او شغل البيت

هى حاجة سهلة اوى انك بعد او قبل ماتغسلى ايدك بالصابونة تجيبى حبة سكر صغيرين وتغسلى ايدك بيهم

او


الطريقة التانية حبة معجون سنان وتغسلى بيهم

منقول 


-----------------------------
تخلص من رائحة الفم بعد تناول الفسيخ فى شم النسيم
نصائح للتخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة فى شم النسيم

وبمناسبة شم النسيم، يهتم الكثيرون لاستقبال عيد شم النسيم والاحتفال به، حيث يقبلون على تناول الأسماك المملحة بكافة أشكالها ومن أهمها الرنجة والملوحة والفسيخ.

ولأن بالطبع كلنا نعلم أن هذه الأكلات تترك أثرا ورائحة كريهة على الفم، فى هذا الموضوع الذى نقدمه لكم اليوم من خلال موقع “كايرودار” ننشر مجموعة من النصائح المهمة للتخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة التى تتركها الأسماك المملحة -خاصة الرنجة والفسيخ- على الفم فى شم النسيم، والتى من أهمها:

1/الحرص على تناول الخس والجرجير بشكل كبير أثناء تناولك للرنجة والفسيخ فى شم النسيم، والذين يقومون بنفس وظيفة فرشاة الأسنان من خلال عمل مسح تنظيف للأسنان.

2/ لا تنس تنظيف الجزء الخلفى للسان بعد تناول الفسيخ فى شم النسيم فهو أحد أهم مصادر الرائحة الكريهة.

3/يمكنك شراء منتج من منتجات غسول الفم الموجودة فى الصيدليات قبل تناول الفسيخ فى شم النسيم، والتى قد تساهم فى إخفاء الرائحة بشكل مؤقت.


4/ تناول مشروب النعناع بعد تناولك للرنجة والفسيخ فى شم النسيم، فهو مفيد جدًّا للمعدة ويحمى فمك من الروائح الكريهة.

5/ذوبى ملعقة واحدة من عصير الليمون فى كوب من الماء واغسلى به فمك بعد تناول الفسيخ والرنجة فى يوم شم النسيم؛ ستزول الرائحة بسرعة، حيث يُعرف عن فوائد الليمون منذ القدم أنه علاج فعال للتخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة.


http://www.cairodar.com/431794/تخلص-من-رائحة-الفم-بعد-تناول-الفسيخ-فى-ش


=


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2015)

​
=


----------



## تيمو (14 أبريل 2015)

موضوع قيّم جداً

مبارح كنت بشوف حلقة للميس الحديدي وشفتها كانت بضيّف بيض عشان شم النسيم ... وفعلاً أثار فضولي العيد ده وكنت ناوي أسأل ...

شكراً للمعلومات ...


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أبريل 2015)

هو احنا ايه اللي جرالنا ، ده احنا كنّا بنعلم العالم الفلك ، وحتي الأعياد ، ايه اللي حرالنا ، ياخسارة 
ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Remark (10 أبريل 2018)

:ab3:
​


----------



## كليماندوس (29 مارس 2019)

asmicheal قال:


> ​
> =


 *شاهدت تلوين للبيض فى اليوتيوب و خصوصا اللون البنفسجى من الكرنب و الصراحة لم اثق فى الفيديو - لكن طالما ذكر هنا مرتين و فى الاخيرة بالصور منكى - اذن الآن فقط اثق فى المصدر و النتيجة*
*لانى ناوى استخدم الطريقة لكن فى تلوين كريمات التورتات و ليس للبيض " على شكل قطرات "*
*شكرا اسماشيل على المعلومات القيمة و الصور و التعب و المجهود و الى الامام دائما*


----------



## Remark (30 أبريل 2019)

:ab3:
​


----------

